# Family moving to cyprus - Any help appreciated



## thebhoyo1888 (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi everybody i am new to this so please bare with me. My family and i are moving to cyprus next year. wehave got 2 daughters one aged 4 who will be starting schooll across there. Any advice on the best schools? We are not quite sure where we wil be omving to yet. My man works offshore in the oil industry and will be looking to do the same across there. My mum is an independant homeless reprsentative and my dad is a service engineeer who will be looking to carry on doing the same kind of things. Weve looked onthe internet for similar jobs but not having much luck? Were looking to take one of our cars across with us but have heard that it costs alot of money? Our plans when we move across is to rent then buy when we have found our feet is that the best thing to do?

Any other advice you have would be fantastic and much appreciated


----------



## steph+norm (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi there, we have just moved to limassol from Northern Ireland, with our 2 boys - 3 and 4. 
It is the best thing we have ever done! We are renting to see how things go..I think it is the most sensible option as you dont know til you try it. You may decide you want to try out different areas which is possible if you are renting. 
We brought our car over and so far it is dead on - havent got it registered yet so maybe that's where the problems creep in! Although customs let you have it here for 7 months all in all before registering. 
For jobs, it isnt easy, my husband has only just found work with good money 1 week ago and we are here for a month (so thats pretty quick).
Try jobs in cyprus dot com.
And schools?
I'm just figuring that one out myself! My 4 year old will be starting after xmas but not sure where yet! 
I'm sure there will be lots of people on soon with much better information than I have given you but that is what the site is there for!

Steph


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi cant help on jobs but when the kids are young is the best time if you want to send them to greek school, They do not start till age 6 you need to get school right so make sure you can get to the school of your choice near rental as they work in catchment areas. lots have done it with young kids but will be tuff to start having family will help. think you need to come over for a few weeks to find right area and look around at jobs its more word of mouth than pc
Tricia


----------



## thebhoyo1888 (Dec 8, 2008)

steph+norm said:


> Hi there, we have just moved to limassol from Northern Ireland, with our 2 boys - 3 and 4.
> It is the best thing we have ever done! We are renting to see how things go..I think it is the most sensible option as you dont know til you try it. You may decide you want to try out different areas which is possible if you are renting.
> We brought our car over and so far it is dead on - havent got it registered yet so maybe that's where the problems creep in! Although customs let you have it here for 7 months all in all before registering.
> For jobs, it isnt easy, my husband has only just found work with good money 1 week ago and we are here for a month (so thats pretty quick).
> ...


hi steph

thanks for all that, it all sounds pretty good, and straight forward, my man is moving companies soon and will be on a rotation so that will be fine until he can see what is happening by then in cyprus with the oil, as for schools we will find the best school we can for them and move to whatever area that is, my husband has his heart set on the new famagusta area where we have been on holidays, whereas my mum and dad holiday regular on the other side, polis etc, and they swear by it, so time will tell, but we will be looking into evrything before we make a decision


----------



## thebhoyo1888 (Dec 8, 2008)

yummymummy150 said:


> Hi cant help on jobs but when the kids are young is the best time if you want to send them to greek school, They do not start till age 6 you need to get school right so make sure you can get to the school of your choice near rental as they work in catchment areas. lots have done it with young kids but will be tuff to start having family will help. think you need to come over for a few weeks to find right area and look around at jobs its more word of mouth than pc
> Tricia



tricia

thanks for that, i didnt realise they started so late, i was under the impression they started at 4, maybe that was just nursery age i was reading, weve already holidayed in different parts of cyprus and we will take a few weeks when we move across to explore the rest before we find a place to rent, before looking to buy. Found that the last time that we were over the prices have went through the roof wi the euro, have you found the same.When we do move we plan to move to a non tourist place, where hopefully the cost of living will be a bit cheaper.

thanks, vickey


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi things have gone up &bills, but same world over , you get to know where to Shop
uk foods cost more. You will find the west warmer in winter we were out at polis on suday its growing fast hope of a new moterway from Paphos soon, i like it alot but while we have a 16 yr old&i dont drive we need to be nr paphos. we are just outside so handy but not to busy
Renting till you are sure of area is good , take your time .We rented holiday let for 4 weeks till we sorted rental,.We will buy new build when we see the right place (did it this way with our apartment went well keep it to rent out holidays)
there is a coverment website tell you about schools ect dont think i can post it but googal 
Goodluck


----------



## Jac (May 4, 2008)

yummymummy150 said:


> Hi things have gone up &bills, but same world over , you get to know where to Shop
> uk foods cost more. You will find the west warmer in winter we were out at polis on suday its growing fast hope of a new moterway from Paphos soon, i like it alot but while we have a 16 yr old&i dont drive we need to be nr paphos. we are just outside so handy but not to busy
> Renting till you are sure of area is good , take your time .We rented holiday let for 4 weeks till we sorted rental,.We will buy new build when we see the right place (did it this way with our apartment went well keep it to rent out holidays)
> there is a coverment website tell you about schools ect dont think i can post it but googal
> Goodluck



Hello Yummymummy,
So glad to read that everything is still going well for you!
May I ask how your 16 year old is settling in? I would be really interested to know.
My boys do not want to move to Cyprus, eldest now 17 but still at school, and that has stopped us being brave enough to give it a go, they do not think there is enough of a life for them, which I don't agree with, but they have everything here, and I think it would take a long time for them to adjust, and I think it would be hell for us for a long while! We are probably being too soft really, its just so hard to know what to do, our house in Cyprus will complete in Feb 09, it was a holiday home, but as time has gone on we have been more and more tempted to give it a go.
England is so grim now, but kids have a knack of making you feel very selfish!
Is there ever a right time?
Maybe I will just have to be very grateful to have as many holidays as I can, in our lovely new house for the next few years!!! Doesn't sound so bad does it!
Was back in Cyprus early Dec, and the weather was glorious, tonight its -2, and I'm wishing I was back in Polis!!
Keep on living all our dreams yummymummy!
All the best,

Jac


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

hi, Jacs.Its so hard you want your kids to be happy&live your own dream.
16 Is not happy did not want to come, friends come first.Has not given it a go just on pc all the time to scotland .hard as not at school, working part time with dad in office so not meeting own age. But did not want to go on to collage no idea what he wants to do .
things changed for us re hubby job ,so it was right time , hope he finds his goals here if he hates it in a year we can plan for him to go back(hope not)but he needs to give it a go ,he was going nowhere in scotland. 20 yr old daughter loves it.
Polis is growing fast if he has his driving done before you come out get car will be ok .
our holiday apartment was ready nov 2005 used when we could hated leaving ever time.
lots to think about you know when its right for you,. good luck.
Tricia
w


----------



## sara21_uk (Dec 21, 2008)

*re. moving to Cyprus*

Hi there
We are in a similar situation. We are moving to Limassol in January to start employment. 
We are also looking for a rental property, so if you hear anything, please keep in touch and let us know how you get on.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

sara21_uk said:


> Hi there
> We are in a similar situation. We are moving to Limassol in January to start employment.
> We are also looking for a rental property, so if you hear anything, please keep in touch and let us know how you get on.


Hi Sara, welcome to the forum. I see you are looking for a rental property in the Limassol area. Limassol is comparatively big and growing fast Would you want to be in the centre of town or on the outskirts, or maybe in a village nearby?

I suggest you post an advert in the 'classifieds' section of ExpatForum. Then you can set out exactly what you are looking for.

BabsM


----------



## Aase (Jul 8, 2007)

We moved over at the end of August with our two children aged 5 and 7. The 5 year old has settled really well and loves the sun and the lifestyle. The 7 year old does not want to be here and hates the heat! I am sure he will feel more settled after a while as we have really only been here for four months and for the first month we lived in a holiday let. Also, their first school did not work out so we have moved them, which of course was a bit unsettling. Am hoping he will settle as I have no desire to move back to London in the near future!

As for a rental property in Limassol, I know of a house that will be available soon. Send me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## vasonwhatling (Dec 30, 2008)

thebhoyo1888 said:


> Hi everybody i am new to this so please bare with me. My family and i are moving to cyprus next year. wehave got 2 daughters one aged 4 who will be starting schooll across there. Any advice on the best schools? We are not quite sure where we wil be omving to yet. My man works offshore in the oil industry and will be looking to do the same across there. My mum is an independant homeless reprsentative and my dad is a service engineeer who will be looking to carry on doing the same kind of things. Weve looked onthe internet for similar jobs but not having much luck? Were looking to take one of our cars across with us but have heard that it costs alot of money? Our plans when we move across is to rent then buy when we have found our feet is that the best thing to do?
> 
> Any other advice you have would be fantastic and much appreciated



Hi there,

We are also moving to Cyprus hopefully in August 09. Both me and my husband will be looking for work. We had a week in Limassol in order to familiarise ourselves in the new country. While out there we enquired in regards to bringing a can out with us. The customs office advised us that if the car is owned by us for the last 6 months minimum and has 6000kms on the clock it can be imported into cyprus for a fee of about 50euros. However, when it comes in comes into registering the car anything over 1.6l is expensive to register. ie. We have a ford cougar 2.5l which we were told it will cost approximatelly 2400euros to register. However if we bring out a 1.6l car it will only cost us 400euros.
Both me and my husband thought that new cars in Cyprus were more expensive to buy than here, and used cars seemed to be rediculusly expensive.
I hope you find this helpful.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum. As you are talking about importing a car to cyprus you may be interested in my thread about the process we went through to import and re-register our car. It cost us €1000 in total to import and re-register our 5year old 2L diesel Freelander (excise free).


----------



## vasonwhatling (Dec 30, 2008)

BabsM said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum. As you are talking about importing a car to cyprus you may be interested in my thread about the process we went through to import and re-register our car. It cost us €1000 in total to import and re-register our 5year old 2L diesel Freelander (excise free).


Many thanks BansM. Any more information is always welcomed. Both me and my husband have been researching non stop now for the last 3 months anything from jobs and cars to the cost of nappies! and we will most likely contunue to do so until we get out there. Despite that I am pretty sure there will still be more surpises to come.
Vas


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

vasonwhatling said:


> Many thanks BansM. Any more information is always welcomed. Both me and my husband have been researching non stop now for the last 3 months anything from jobs and cars to the cost of nappies! and we will most likely contunue to do so until we get out there. Despite that I am pretty sure there will still be more surpises to come.
> Vas



Vas it is not only registering but also you need to bear in mind that a vehicle over 
2L is much more expensive to tax over here.
A 2.5l will cost you anywhere from €443 to €521 per year.
For a 1.6L vehicle the tax is €87 to €99 .
This information is from the website cyprusdriving.net.

Regards Veronica


----------



## vasonwhatling (Dec 30, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Vas it is not only registering but also you need to bear in mind that a vehicle over
> 2L is much more expensive to tax over here.
> A 2.5l will cost you anywhere from €443 to €521 per year.
> For a 1.6L vehicle the tax is €87 to €99 .
> ...


Thanks Veronica. We have now decided to bring our 1.6L Zafira instead. Hubby was majorly upset as he loves his car.


----------

